# Kel_Tec P-3AT Accuracy



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The group from my brand new P-3AT (WWB 95 gr), was about an inch bigger than my XD9SC! First time ever shooting the gun, and 2nd target... Rounds 11-20 from the new gun!










One tugged flier! The other 9 squeezes totalled 89 points... AT 7 METERS!!! PS... It ate 100 rounds of WWB in one sitting, without a hiccup. Then, dirty, it ate another 10 Golden Sabers (105gr), with the same POI. Flawless

JW


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Just got in from range and my 1st gen 2+year old p3at continues to amaze me with it's accuracy. Did some onehanded point shooting from 15' and as fast as I could pull trigger, it put all 7 rounds on paper plate twice. Got some aimed groups about like yours. I will admit I baby it and never shoot more than 40-50 rounds per session about once a month. It's got about 1000 rds thru it and never been sent back for any repairs. :smt023


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice group!!! Sounds like you are glad you "Caved in" and bought one. I generally use an 8" paper plate and just assure all of my shots are on it at 10 yards. 

How was your hand after 100+ rounds? Did you wind up getting a mini over grip for it? Makes a big difference.

Great Pocket Gun !!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Untill guys try out these little jewels they mark them off as junk. Since I got mine it's allways close at hand. Good luck with yours Jeff.:smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yup, great little guns! I usually shoot mine at silhouettes, and can make quick head shots out to 7m without much difficulty.

I did put a trimmed-down Hogue Handall Jr. on mine, which helps me hang on and doesn't substantially reduce concealability. :mrgreen:


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> I did put a trimmed-down Hogue Handall Jr. on mine, which helps me hang on and doesn't substantially reduce concealability. :mrgreen:


You ought to post a picture of that when you're safely back in the states (which, I hope, is soon?) That sounds like it would make it much more controllable.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Ask and ye shall receive!

I'll be home next month. :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I admit, I only shot about 80 of the hundred. Beat up my trigger finger a bit on the trigger guard, but no major issues. The other 20 were shot by Carla, my 108lb finance. She shot it FINE, and enjoyed it... "cute".

She was in the other lane tearing ragged holes at 7M with my XD most of the time. That girl can really shoot now...

It's kinda fun watching her tear the heart out of a target at 7M with my full size 45, or with the subcompacts, or with HER Sig P226. The guys left and right of her are trying to keep 4 out of five in the body of a target, and she's bitching at yanking one into the 9-ring... She really misses her old 44Mag Model 29... Now she wants a Desert Eagle.

I'll pour another 50-100 through it this week, and then consider the grip ext... but the way it shoots now at 5-7M... I'll take the smaller outline, and leave it stock. ('Cept for the Armalaser... THAT is coming)

JW


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> ...Carla, my 108lb *finance*...


Freudian slip...?:anim_lol:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

You're right... "Finacier" would be more correct!



50 more rounds through it today. WWB "flat-nose" FMJ... No issues.

10 more hollow-points, dirty... No issues.

Fast follow-up controlled pairs??? HARD... This one needs a laser for fast follow-ups. With virtually no front sight... It's really tough to "re-aquire a sight picture"...

Armalaser Monday...


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> You're right... Fast follow-up controlled pairs??? HARD... This one needs a laser for fast follow-ups. With virtually no front sight... It's really tough to "re-aquire a sight picture"...
> 
> Armalaser Monday...


Have you tried any of those "leftover" nitesiters to help the sight picture? (unless you used them all). I'm thinking of one of these and wondered what the nite sighters would do for that sight picture.


----------

